# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > OVER 40 FORUM >  Reaching goals at 43

## T-boner

No question here. Just feeling good. I've played sports my entire life even to this day but never lifted until just under 2 years ago. My first time benching two years ago I maxed 165 lbs for one Rep. I weighed 152 lbs. I made newbie gains quickly and was benching just over 200 lbs in a few months. After that increases came slow. Did some cycling since then. Been off all gear since August (3.5 months). Last night I benched 300 lbs and I weight 180lbs at 11% body fat. I know many of you push much more weight than that but not long ago I thought I would never break 300 lbs. especially without being on gear. Btw, I do much more than just bench at the gym. Just feels good to accomplish something and see progress. You should see my before and after photos. My before photos are embarrassing.

----------


## kelkel

Well done T-boner! It is a great feeling to achieve a personal goal! Be sure to pull BW occasionally to monitor your hormones. 
And we'd love to see before and after photo's if you care to post them.

----------


## T-boner

Here's me 2 years ago and then this past summer around July.

----------


## kelkel

Night and day difference! Outstanding! You've got to feel so much better, both mentally and physically. Congratulations!

----------


## T-boner

> Night and day difference! Outstanding! You've got to feel so much better, both mentally and physically. Congratulations!


I know I'll never be on stage but the work I put in is for me anyway. There's nothing like turning young girls heads at the beach. I love my wife and never want anyone else but I think it's good for her to see a hot girl check me out every once in a while. Keeps her in check. Ha ha!

----------


## zigzagzig

Congratulations, that's a great inspiration. I have been lifting for more than 5 years, but only on the last 2 years I've done it seriously. I have skinny fat genetics and I couldn't get size or increase strength. My bench press was stuck at 180lbs for a long time. Although I am a bit younger, at 34 years old, I had and still have a weaker mind. Just a couple months ago I thought I was getting too old to change my body. I had to fight these thoughts and I decided to go on a first PH cycle. I am on the middle of it and recently I got to 215 on the bench. Probably I will go to AAS cycle next semester. 300lbs on the bench seems like a fiction for me now. But your story already helped me to keep at full force towards it.

----------


## T-boner

So I've been pretty stoked since last chest day. Hit chest again today and benched 325 lbs. I knew I had more in me when I maxed a few days ago. I was already fatigued a bit last time when I maxed. 
I have to admit one thing. I'm off all steroids since August but I started mk-677 a couple weeks ago. From what I've learned mk-677 doesn't boost strength and it wouldn't that quick for sure. I have to say, I feel great since I started taking it though. 
I got a friend who weighs 167 lbs and he benches over 400 lbs. That boggles my mind. Maybe I'll get there in a couple more years.

----------


## Testie

Nice work!

----------


## ghettoboyd

Hell ya brother nice work...

----------


## Windex

I would say you look better than 98% of people your age.

----------


## bethdoth

First great job, you have made some nice gains ... night and day difference. Ok now, 43 is still pretty young IMHO wait till you hit 50 and beyond. Get as much built now it will carry you later in life.

----------

